# What's with the sorority click at the play park?



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

Can somebody elaborate on this for me? Was at the Golden play park Saturday with a friend (I'm just learning so that's why we were there in the first place) and he spent some time playing in the hole (makes me laugh just to type) while I watched... the group of guys that were already there acted like babies about taking turns, making comments to eachother and just being little bitches in general. Is there a "rush" we missed or some club sign up sheet to be allowed in the play hole or special rules only certain people know about like the guy with white zinc on his entire face? Just curious...


----------



## Flying Fish (Apr 16, 2005)

That sucks, usually everybody up there is cool. 

BEWARE OF INNER TUBES


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

yeah, agree, that's pretty lame and unusual. 

the only thing i can think of is that you are a hot chick and they were tryng to be top dog. guys get weird around river betties sometimes. who the hell knows though? kayaking isn't immune to assholes, for sure.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

i cant comment on your exact situation but just as in surfing golf basketball ect. there are unspoken rules about being in a play park. the rules just as with individual foursomes in golf, court rules in basketball and lineups in surfing can change just a little bit with the crowd or spot. if you dont know the etiquette(sp) then it is your responsibility to ask. knowing boaters they tend to be a teaching and helpful group so feel free to approach and ask, most would be glad to explain and answer questions.

a couple of general hints....rescue your own gear as best as possible, a hand shake and thanks goes a long way in appreciation for those who help you out, take turns (alternate between eddies/certain playspots only have one good eddie and you must let the other side go if they are in a dangerous position), upstream has the formal right of way but they should look for an eddie or try to prevent pushing someone out of a feature, head nods go a long way as do verbal communication, time limits arent strict but you should be trying to do progressively harder tricks if your going to be in it for too long.

these are the ones that come to mind...oh and keep an eye on each others belongings....no need to let thieves prey.....

-aaron


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

All good to know.

Aaron - thanks for the tips... the weird thing and why I was asking, is that my friend is a great kayaker, knows the rules and was following, it seemed like the other guys just didn't want to let him play (or so it seemed from the steps). 

As for seeming cool for the girl... guess that just didn't work since they looked like lame-o's. For future reference. But it was a nice thought!


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

who is this wisegirl???

I thought I knew all the girlies from Vail who boat????


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

This post kinda suprized me as I saw most of the Golden Locals workin the Hole at Fibark this weekend... or the ones that are nice people anyway... as I went swimmin thru...


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Must be that front range - Vail thing again.  That darn Hobie, look what he started.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

I have spent probably 30 days there over the last 5 or 6 years and have never seen anything rude or heard a cross word. In fact it has always had a cool helpful vibe that made this old schoolers attemtps at P and P a whole lot of fun. A nod of the head is all I have ever needed. Perhaps there was a rear end there taking himself to seriously or perhaps your buddy breached etiquite so bad it started the thing. Who knows tho it was most likely an anomaly and you won't see it again. Steve


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

rasdoggy - I think you answered my question... regular cool people at fibark... strange aliens at play park with no regulars to monitor their strange behavior.

K2boater - You wouldn't know me, as I doubt you spend a lot of time on the wild upper c. perfecting your combat role and dog dodging skills. :lol:


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

wisegirl-cant say I have spent much time there in the past 3-4 years but its def the place that most folks from the valley learned to boat.

Thanks Duffy!!!

and dog dodging---not sure what that is but the last party I went to in vail I was dodging dogs running around in the house.

be safe out there, and see you all @ Panic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Damn, i wish i had a dollar for every Jonny Colorado out here. Why do skiin and boatin bring out every ego-maniac that thinks they own the shit?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

Gapers - Good question, right up there with "what's the meaning of life"... I always thought it was all about fun and doing something not everyone gets the chance to experience and being grateful for that. Is it a man thing?


----------



## THorton (Apr 9, 2005)

I've seen the same thing down - its just a couple of people who hang out here every day and spew. I've heard the exact same bitching about taking turns and how no one knew what they were doing except for them. I've even seen one try to pick a fight because his space was invaded in the eddy and then chicken out when the guy called him on it... They are a minority and always good for a laugh.


----------



## Jaxxon (May 19, 2005)

Friend huh?That's a safe way to put it.Anyway,I was the boater that was the victim of bad etiquette in Golden that day,and had to laugh at the guy that was getting bent because I didn't react instantly.But no big deal,I had my turn after all,didn't I Mr.zinc.It's a simple concept!Wer'e all out to have fun,are we not?RELAX!


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

K2 Boatizzle - 
I'm moving to Denver b/c Carrie got a job with an ad agency and I'm following suit. 

We'll have to meet up at Golden for some entertainment. Shoot me a line when you get a minute.

Who is wisegirl, Vail, CO? Pray tell? 

PB.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

sounds like a domestic semantics flare up between Paxx and Wise.....ut oh!!!


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Ohh, somebody got called the F word. That'll take ya down a peg or two. Maybe she didn't like what she saw in that hole.


----------



## DoraAdora (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorta on this subject....I'd like to apologize the recent tension and fights with the boogie boarders, some of us have been acting like idiots lately. Had a talk with the main culprit and explained the idea of taking turns and not being a bogart...geez...you think some of these kids would have learned this stuff in kindergarden, but apparently not. The most basic thing to remember is respect. We all share the same love for the river. Just now there's only one good hole so...things get a little intense. You boaters could kick our asses with your hard plastic shells and fiberglass paddles...so peace?...forgive and forget? It's going to be a looooong summer otherwise...


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

This shat is fsooooo funny! Golden play park ruled by boogie boarding thugs :shock: . You 303ers sure know how to roll.


----------



## casy76 (Apr 13, 2005)

*what 'bout the future?*

i've laughed at lot of the posts on this thread... thanks for the entertainment...

...and i've seen a bit of the a-hole behavior too... i was pretty sensitive to it when i first got to colorado. being a northeast boater, i was used to a smaller boating community where everyone knew each other and everyone looked out for each other not just because of etiquette, but also out of friendship. we also never had the benefit of playparks...nor did we ever have to practice much eddy etiquette since there was always enough space...

the boating community in co is huge...and was intimidating at first. it's true that almost all boaters i've come across in co are great people...laid back and fun loving with a genuine respect for riverlife...even if the community doesn't have the same small feel that the boating community in connecticut had.

my question is (and it's partially rhetorical)... isn't this problem of etiquette, a-hole behavior, and crowding only going to get worse? 

there are more and more people in co everyday and more and more of them are boating...and the rivers aren't getting any more plentiful... paddling is becoming a common sport....and getting more common everyday... how many years until i need to get up at four in the morning so i can paddle in peace? or at least not share the eddy with twenty other boaters...a-holes or not?

just wonderin'. sorry for the doom and gloom. c


----------



## adrock (Apr 28, 2004)

*moving*

I'm moving to Bozeman


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

hey casy76 -- the only crowds i've dealt with all year have been self-imposed. we rolled up the poudre with at least a dozen friends the other night .. but that was the plan. apart from that, we've been pretty much the only group on the creek every trip. you just gotta venture out of lemming zone. i guess if you hang out at whitewater parks, you should just expect to share the lineup w/ a crowd. you're in effect going to a place where a municipality says "go kayaking here". best to treat it like driving on I-25.


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

Its getting so crowded out there even my play hole had a lineup the other day...  :x :shock: 

"My Wave, Go Home" "Locals Only"


----------



## chili (Apr 22, 2005)

I can't stand hangin in the eddy at lyons anymore... guys like T.horton hoggin the hole.. throwin' those mcnasty-space-godzilla split-helix-wheel-loop things all over the place.. aren't you supposed to be at home for dinner??! Dayyumm Biatch!
And the that k2boater guy... never sharin his 40.. or pizza..WTF?

It'd be alright if the vibe there was good.. everyones all quiet and angry lookin'. I'm stayin in golden...
:wink:


----------



## THorton (Apr 9, 2005)

I've got that 1sqf of water dialed biatch, that shizzle is mine. I cant understand why redbull wont return my calls...


----------

